# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tiếp tục tận hưởng không khí náo nhiệt của lễ Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương trên đất Bắc với vẻ đẹp Phố cổ Hà Nội, Di sản thiên nhiên Vịnh Hạ Long cùng “Thành phố trong sương” Sapa, và đến với Côn Đảo - nơi có nắng vàng, biển xanh, cát trắng. Hoặc hoà mình vào phong cảnh lãng mạn, thơ mộng của Thành Đô - Cửu Trại Câu (Trung Quốc) và du ngoạn Châu Âu với nước Pháp hoa lệ, “Xứ sở đồng hồ” Thụy Sĩ cùng nước Ý kiều diễm.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Hà Nội - Bái Đính - Tràng An - Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Đông Triều - Sapa*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêm.Giá tour: 6.839.000 VND Chưa bao gồm vé máy bayPhương tiện:  Đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành:  8,15, 22, 29/03.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe ô tô phục vụ theo chương trình, Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long theo đoàn, hiện đạiThuyền thăm quan Tràng An, Hạ LongVé xe lửa nằm mềm khoang 4 Ốp gỗ VIP Điều hoà khứ hồiPhục vụ thuyết minh, ăn, nghỉ cho quý khách theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch Mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000 đ/trường hợp.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Festival.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

* Hà Nội - Côn Đảo*

Thời gian: 4 Ngày 3 ĐêmGiá tour: 8.998.000VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách).Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: theo yêu cầu.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Tourist.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Nam Ninh - Thành Đô - Nga My Sơn - Lạc Sơn - Cửu Trại Câu.*

Thời gian: 8 ngày - 7 đêmGiá tour: 19.088.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 26/03/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và phụ phí xăng dầu.Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và visa Trung Quốc.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch LYS.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Paris - Troyes - Lucern - Venice - Florence - Pisa - Rome.*

Thời gian: 11 ngày - 10 đêmGiá tour: 68.458.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên).Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 28/03/2012.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường, bảo hiểm hàng không và phí xăng dầu.Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Phí du thuyền sông Sein, visa Châu Âu và bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

